
Ask HN: What next? - ivanstame
Hello folks, today i made a probably bad decision and i quit my job. Been working in this company for 3 years, but things have changed and it&#x27;s not the place for me anymore. And it gets even more complicated...<p>But i wanted to ask you guys and girls for help, what should i do now. Like where do you find freelance work, because i have to survive now :) Or do you suggest other ways like tutorials, writing, classes...? Or even focusing on my own stuff(but not sure if it&#x27;s gonna succeed)...<p>Or are there some companies that hire part time, or something like that? Any help is appreciated :)<p>Thanks,
Ivan
======
ColinWright
This might sounds harsh ...

No, I'm not going to criticize you for leaving your job - that's your choice,
and only you know the circumstances. There really are times and situations
where it's better to jump, even without knowing what you're jumping into.

But if you're going to be looking for work, you really, _really_ need to
assess the situation, decide what the problems are, find solutions to those
problems, and take action to solve them.

You're looking for work, but you haven't included a link to your CV, you have
no contact details in your profile, in short, there is no evidence that you
have shown any initiative.

So now I have clicked on your profile, clicked on the "comments" link, and
I've found a comment you wrote some time ago that gives the details that
_really should be everywhere._

I can't help with recommendations about where you should start looking, or
what you should try next, I don't know how much runway you have, or what your
burn rate is. But my advice is this:

* Identify the problems

* Look for solutions

* Show initiative

* Identify possible employers

* Identify how you can provide value

* Contact someone in the company

* Convince them you are worth more than you would cost

Now it's up to you - what else should you do?

------
sharemywin
do they have contracting companies/recruiters where you live? Get in contact
with some of them. I put my resume on job boards and get contacted all the
time.

